# could it be a false positive



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

hi i am on day 26 of my cycle have hd my first iui around 10 days ago i was on tomoxifen cycle with a profasi injection to start ovulation ..
i jumped the gun and took a test today witha clearblue digital test and got 2 positives a few hours apart is there a chance that its a false positive due to the drugs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Janine,

I'm not sure from your post when exactly you took the Profasi and how much you took? There is good information about testing on the 2ww board, if you follow this link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

False positives are really pretty rare and your body should have processed the drugs by now. Cautious optimism coming your way  Try and hold out for test day and test again then 

Maz x


----------

